# 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Problems with fog on front glass



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Victarro,

Very sorry for this, and we can certainly understand how this can be frustrating. If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, we would be happy to do so. Please feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. We look forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Happens here too, but I should think there's an actual fix for it.

The mode selector flaps seem to leak a little bit of chilled air out of the defrost vents at all times, so when the AC compressor is running (like you would have it in humid, but cool conditions), it fogs up the outside of the windshield. Pretty annoying.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

This morning -when i got in my car all the windows were clear. As soon as I started it (was last on defrost) the windows fogged up as soon as defrost hit them. I then had a very hard time defrogging them. What's up with that? We seem to have the same problem although mine only does it on defrost. Maybe your blend door doesn't have its full range of motion?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

It takes forever to switch modes so if you try to change positions too quickly nothing is going to remedy it. What I noticed is more talking = more condensation. If I'm by myself and don't answer the phone for the 1st 15 mins of the drive I am fine. This seems to be true for a few other cars I had GM wise. My Buick with a 3100 would never fully defrost the side windows with passengers.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm appalled . But Extatic .


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I've never had that kind of thing occur on either of my LTZs.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

victarro said:


> Hello Guys, I'm new here, and just bought a Chevrolet Cruze 2014 Turbo LT1 I'm very happy with my car,but there is a problem that is making me crazy: for some reason the dash vents stays open all time when the air is on blowing some cold air against the glass making it to fog. I have tried all air positions and nothing looks to fix the problem...any idea why this is happening? what I can do? I should take the car to the dealer? I live in South Florida where is very humid all year, but this never happened before with my Chevy Cobalt or any other car.
> Thanks!
> 
> Victarro


Fog inside or outside?

On the outside, base of winshield, yes, that is moisture condensing on the cold glass due to the intentional airflow from the defrost vent grid.
This will be less if you raise the temperature knob somewhat.

On the inside, I suspect you have the temperature dial at full cold.
This system will go into recirculate without lighting the recirculate button in that temperature position.
Turn the knob slightly to the right and back to left.....just before it reaches the end of its travel you will feel a 'detent'.
When operated beyond the detent you are in recirculate.

Also, just to clarify, make sure you have the pushbuttons set to outside air.
Any recirculate position will fog the glass in high humidity situations.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby - intentional airflow even in other vent positions?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Robby - intentional airflow even in other vent positions?


All positions by design.

Ever notice the haze that develops (outgassing haze) is always worse just above the defrost vents in all cars built in the last ten or fifteen years?
That bit of intentional airflow magnafies outgassing in that area.

Supposed to decrease the fogging tendency of late model cars with their far thinner (read lighter) glass.

Rob


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Robby said:


> Also, just to clarify, make sure you have the pushbuttons set to outside air.
> Any recirculate position will fog the glass in high humidity situations.
> 
> Rob


Hhmm I thought recirc activates the part of HVAC system that takes the moisture out of air (Hence the note on owners manual in my 91 Lumina that staed leaving recirc on to long will dry your eyeballs out)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Green said:


> Hhmm I thought recirc activates the part of HVAC system that takes the moisture out of air (Hence the note on owners manual in my 91 Lumina that staed leaving recirc on to long will dry your eyeballs out)


I believe the problem is the differential you are creating with temperature and humidity vs the outside. 

This fogging happens most not just when humid, but when the dew point is close to actual temperature(foggy outside). I live in a hilly area and some days dropping into a valley or the opposite the top of hills will be such an extreme change all the windows will instantly fog over in my cruze. Only thing that seems to help is having the defroster on and some heat going & a window cracked. 

When still above 50F outside though using the heat would suck, so I end up fighting the fogging with just defroster and a cracked window(I have vent visors). I still have to use my wipers to contain outside windshield fogging.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Green said:


> Hhmm I thought recirc activates the part of HVAC system that takes the moisture out of air (Hence the note on owners manual in my 91 Lumina that staed leaving recirc on to long will dry your eyeballs out)


The purpose of recirculate is that it takes the already cooled (or heated) air from the cabin and further cools (or heats) it.
Unfortunatly it also is recirculating the moisture that comes off (and out of) the occupants, thereby increasing the humidity inside......fog is the result as it recondenses on the cold (in the wintertime) glass.
In hot, humid weather, continued operation will cause the evaporator core to freeze over due to the humidity condensing on the ever colder core.
Usually, that is evidenced by output airflow almost becomming non existant......the ice completly obstructs the evaporator.

So, recirculate works best, in A/C modes, when in the desert or very low humidity areas.

Most folks use recirc to kind of give the system a head start, like when starting a hot car (read the owners manual) but then go to outside air in five minutes or so.

In the winter, recirc will give more heat to the cabin (heating already heated air) but can only be used a few minutes before the whole bloomin thing starts to fog up......then go back to outside air to dry it out and reduce fogging.

If you want to run recirc at all times, wear a rubber suit with minimal flesh exposed and stop exhaling.....heh heh.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No worries - the Cruze doesn't get cold enough to freeze the evaporator core even with continued recirculate operation. The temp and pressure sensors should keep that from happening in the first place. And on a hot day, when not taking a long trip, mine never goes off the recirculate setting - fresh air just isn't cool enough.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Lunch time, 22F ambient temperature , car parked in ground level of parking structure ( mostly open sides on the structure ), no warmup, light snow falling, approximately 1 mile to Wendy's never above 40MPH, had some heat/defrost by the time I arrived, ate in less then 15 minutes, car still with some heat after eating in Wendy's , back in parking structure total driving time of maybe 6 minutes , engine coolant temp was 175F when I got back. I didn't have my Torque app running when I arrived at Wendy's, so I don't know the exact temp that it was at when I got there. Roads were slick, don't have my snow tires on yet, so I wasn't out driving like a mad man, I was however manually shifting my automatic, keeping RPM's between 2000 and 2500 much of the time. I'm confident if I'd drove even one more mile, I would have easily had max coolant temp.

From my perspective the Cruze heats up while driving, about as well as any car I've ever owned. At idle... not so much.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I'm confident if I'd drove even one more mile, I would have easily had max coolant temp.


If I'm blasting the heater (fan speed 3 for me), it will warm up to 180...and then sit there (even on the highway at 55-60...speed limits are low here). It won't go up to the normal 220F unless I turn the heater down, but after a while, even at 180F, it gets quite warm in the car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I know the owners manuals of most of my GM and Chrysler cars over the past 15 years have indicated that a small amount of air will come out of the front defog vent in all vent positions. 

I've had this same problem on every vehicle except the Jeep when the conditions are just right. Usually it's when the humidity is high, I'm running A/C inside the car, and it's dark or cloudy outside. Then the cold air blowing up through the defog vent cools the windshield so that condensation forms on the outside of it. It doesn't happen in bright sun, because the sunlight warms the windshield to prevent it. The best remedy I have found if you can't turn off the A/C and use vent air because it's too humid to be comfortable is to leave the A/C on, but turn the temp selector down 2-3 notches so you're still getting cold air through the dash vents, but it doesn't cause the extreme temperature difference at the windshield. I've also noticed that using more fan speed with less cooling tends to keep me cool enough while causing less condensation as opposed to a low fan speed with more cooling.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> If I'm blasting the heater (fan speed 3 for me), it will warm up to 180...and then sit there (even on the highway at 55-60...speed limits are low here). It won't go up to the normal 220F unless I turn the heater down, but after a while, even at 180F, it gets quite warm in the car.


Mine is the same way, Just experienced that here a few days ago wondering wtf was going on lol
I won't turn my heat on at all until I get up past the 1/4 mark or else it just won't ever heat up all the way even on a longer commute


----------



## victarro (Nov 19, 2014)

It's outside, you can clean it with the wipers, but comeback almost immediately....and bigger..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

victarro said:


> It's outside, you can clean it with the wipers, but comeback almost immediately....and bigger..


Raise your requested temperature some to lessen the 'cold spot' you are blowing (not intentionally) on the glass.

As stated earlier, this will be worse on damp, overcast days.....less so on dry, sunny days.
The nature of thinner glass found on todays lighter cars.

Rob


----------



## SIXcustoms (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been wondering the same thing. I have a 2014 LS and live in northwest Indiana so are days are all different. After having the frost issue I was left with a film on the inside of the window that reminded me of the nicotine from when I used to smoke. One night on the way home from work a set of headlights blinded me following that I went to town with a rag full of rubbing alcohol. My heat always blows in the floor at full level 6 heat on high until it gets warm then I turn the fan to 1 heat about the third or fourth square into the heat and haven't had a problem with fogging or films in the last couple weeks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Apparently the film that builds up on the windshield is due to outgassing of gunk in a new car... Or that what some around here say. I noticed that issue on my wife's LTZ which has 65K miles on it... I did indeed remind me a little of the days when used to smoke and that would build up on the windows. 

But anyway... My new favorite glass cleaner is Invisible Glass... cleans that stuff off pretty easily.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

People with moisture issues in the Cruze, I posted in the Service Issues forum, a few videos and a quick how-to for those with moisture issues:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-condensation-frost-windows.html#post1666193

May or may not be related.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

victarro said:


> ..any idea why this is happening? what I can do?


https://www.carcareproducts.com.au/images/media/product_variations/479/blowups/ckv38qg7.jpg


----------

